# USC Peter Stark Program Fall 2019 Entry



## divmoh247 (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi all! 
I didn't see a thread for the most recent group of applicants (that is this year) for Stark so I thought I would start one. If there's already an existing thread for people applying this year, could you please link it?

Are there any people applying fall of 2018 to enter next year? Let's connect!


----------



## Yuk (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi 
I don't think there's a thread for Stark yet! thanks for setting one up.
I'm applying this year to get in at 2019.


----------



## Alex Reev (Jul 7, 2018)

I wanted to apply for 2019 but can't find the program in the list... Is it too late?


----------



## Yuk (Jul 7, 2018)

Alex Reev said:


> I wanted to apply for 2019 but can't find the program in the list... Is it too late?


Hey,
USC Cinematic Arts | Application Procedures
Application is not open yet. You're not late


----------



## Julie Lew (Jul 15, 2018)

I visited the Peter Stark office at USC and heard the application process should begin August 15th and end on November 15th.


----------



## Operator (Jul 30, 2018)

Alex Reev said:


> I wanted to apply for 2019 but can't find the program in the list... Is it too late?


The application doesn't open until August 20th last I read. But call them to be sure.


----------



## scs15f (Aug 12, 2018)

I'm applying!!


----------



## nsok (Oct 22, 2018)

I am applying! I am trying to finish my written portions this week and have been getting stuck feeling like my reasons for wanting to go are too generic or boring. Basically, I have been working in a variety of production and post-production roles over the past two years in LA. The reason I want to go to the Stark program is to better prepare myself to handle bigger projects, be able to brand myself as a sole producer rather than have to take a variety of different roles to support myself, and to work with a group of motivated like-minded peers. 

As much as that is true, I can't help but feel like I need something more spicy to catch their attention. Does anyone know what they are looking for in the written portion? Specifically the, "W_hy do you want to attend the Stark Program"_ question. 

Thanks and good luck to everyone


----------



## divmoh247 (Oct 22, 2018)

I'm struggling with that too! I have honestly never been so petrified my whole life. I want to be a showrunner, so a lot of my stuff is quite showrunner centric, although I am interested in the business side of the film industry as well. As a writer, you rarely get to see that part of the world and taking classes in it before being thrown into the real world seems like a good idea.


----------



## Ness (Oct 23, 2018)

Does anyone have an idea on how to structure the Resume, that's what has me most baffled right now


----------



## Chris W (Nov 16, 2018)

Please add your application to this year's tracking sheet.

Graduate Film School Applications 2019

Here's the link to past year's tracking sheets:

Tracking application status (Google Sheets)


----------



## mcooper (Nov 25, 2018)

I didn't think to post this until now (so it may be too late) - but I'm swinging by the school tomorrow to visit and chat with some of the admissions/administrative staff about the program, because I'm visiting from NYC. I'm compiling a list of my own questions right now, but does anyone questions that you think I should ask them?


----------



## Chris W (Nov 25, 2018)

mcooper said:


> I didn't think to post this until now (so it may be too late) - but I'm swinging by the school tomorrow to visit and chat with some of the admissions/administrative staff about the program, because I'm visiting from NYC. I'm compiling a list of my own questions right now, but does anyone questions that you think I should ask them?



Just in case nobody responds on time be sure to scour the site using search to read all the old threads from previous years. That might give you some good ideas.


----------



## divmoh247 (Dec 2, 2018)

Thanks Chris! Added my details. Good luck to everyone


----------



## divmoh247 (Dec 2, 2018)

Thanks @Chris W just put my details in on the tracklist! Good luck to everyone. How do you all feel?


----------



## divmoh247 (Dec 2, 2018)

mcooper said:


> I didn't think to post this until now (so it may be too late) - but I'm swinging by the school tomorrow to visit and chat with some of the admissions/administrative staff about the program, because I'm visiting from NYC. I'm compiling a list of my own questions right now, but does anyone questions that you think I should ask them?


how was your chat with them?


----------



## divmoh247 (Dec 2, 2018)

did it work out?


Ness said:


> Does anyone have an idea on how to structure the Resume, that's what has me most baffled right now


----------



## divmoh247 (Dec 2, 2018)

did it work out?


Ness said:


> Does anyone have an idea on how to structure the Resume, that's what has me most baffled right now


----------



## Chris W (Dec 5, 2018)

Application Tracking is now BUILT INTO FilmSchool.org

*Application Tracker*

Add your applications to the tracker!


----------



## mcooper (Dec 9, 2018)

divmoh247 said:


> how was your chat with them?


Sorry for the delayed response! It was pretty good, although super casual. There wasn't any sort of tour or info session (at least not the days I was visiting), but I had been in touch with the office admin for the Stark program prior to my visit. So I was able to swing by and chat with the woman in the office for a bit and have my questions answered. Larry also stuck his head in from his office just to say hello and good luck. But it was also nice just to walk around campus and get a feel for the school.


----------



## filmschool0 (Jan 14, 2019)

Has anyone received an email regarding interviews? 
According to the interview notification date for the last two years, results should be out soon. 
I've been refreshing my inbox about a million times a day


----------



## mcooper (Jan 18, 2019)

I just spoke the the Peter Stark office today, and they told me that the way the schedule fell this year they're a little behind date-wise compared to last year. They said interviews should be starting the 28th, so people will likely be receiving emails next week


----------



## Julie Lew (Jan 18, 2019)

Thank you so much for reaching out to the office @mcooper!! I was wondering because all the past years people seemed to hear back sooner. I'll be checking my email like crazy now!


----------



## CanadaCanada (Jan 24, 2019)

Has anyone heard anything from Stark this week?


----------



## Julie Lew (Jan 24, 2019)

Not yet, but fingers crossed!


----------



## mcooper (Jan 24, 2019)

Same, nothing yet


----------



## Angel (Jan 24, 2019)

Waiting, hoping and coping.


----------



## mason14 (Jan 26, 2019)

Has anyone got an interview invitation as of now?


----------



## Kinz (Jan 26, 2019)

mason14 said:


> Has anyone got an interview invitation as of now?


still waiting.... :/

has anyone been rejected without an interview?


----------



## filmschool0 (Jan 26, 2019)

Kinz said:


> still waiting.... :/
> 
> has anyone been rejected without an interview?


According to last year's applications quite a lot of people have been rejected without an interview


----------



## Kinz (Jan 26, 2019)

filmschool0 said:


> According to last year's applications quite a lot of people have been rejected without an interview


were they rejected before interview invitations were sent out? (hopefully this means no news (SO FAR) is good(ish) news?)


----------



## happiernow (Jan 26, 2019)

Kinz said:


> were they rejected before interview invitations were sent out? (hopefully, this means no news (SO FAR) is good(ish) news?)



people are only officially rejected after final decisions are made around March. i think the only way people know they're out of the running before then is if they never get interviewed. but since it seems like no one has even been contacted yet, i'd say we should be in the clear for right now.


----------



## Kinz (Jan 26, 2019)

angeliquex95 said:


> people are only officially rejected after final decisions are made around March. i think the only way people know they're out of the running before then is if they never get interviewed. but since it seems like no one has even been contacted yet, i'd say we should be in the clear for right now.


ah gotcha... is there any word of past applicants getting accepted without interviews? or is it safe to assume no interview=no chance?


----------



## filmschool0 (Jan 26, 2019)

angeliquex95 said:


> people are only officially rejected after final decisions are made around March. i think the only way people know they're out of the running before then is if they never get interviewed. but since it seems like no one has even been contacted yet, i'd say we should be in the clear for right now.


Yeah that's what I thought too ! Yet, according to mcooper's post regarding the reply from the Stark office, interviews start next monday..I can't stop myself from thinking that maybe they already sent out interview invitations but nobody on the site got it. Hopefully they're just a bit behind schedule.


Kinz said:


> ah gotcha... is there any word of past applicants getting accepted without interviews? or is it safe to assume no interview=no chance?


Try checking past applications on the website. But as far as I know everyone accepted had an interview


----------



## happiernow (Jan 26, 2019)

filmschool0 said:


> Yeah that's what I thought too ! Yet, according to mcooper's post regarding the reply from the Stark office, interviews start next monday..I can't stop myself from thinking that maybe they already sent out interview invitations but nobody on the site got it. Hopefully they're just a bit behind schedule.
> 
> Try checking past applications on the website. But as far as I know everyone accepted had an interview



yeah, that's true, there is a chance no one on the site got it but I think there's always been at least one person who at least gets an interview. so for all of our sakes, i hope they're just a little late.

@Kinz i'm almost sure you have to have an interview to get in. i think they usually interview like 50 people and then cut that in half and those are the people they offer admission to. i guess a handful of the 50 are placed on the waitlist, but they still had an interview so yeah lol.


----------



## mcooper (Jan 26, 2019)

Yeah, I think it’s more likely that they’re just behind in their application review process, as opposed to no one from the site getting an interview. But, you never know. The interesting thing was, the woman on the phone definitely said “you’ll hear either way”, but that might have just been colloquial speech, and not that we’ll get rejection emails this early.

The woman (unfortunately I don’t remember her name) was very nice, so if someone wanted to call and inquire next week I think that would be entirely acceptable. I know it doesn’t help to overthink it like we all are doing...but fingers crossed!


----------



## Julie Lew (Jan 26, 2019)

Hopefully we'll hear something this coming week!


----------



## itsjustagame9999 (Jan 27, 2019)

I applied to the program. Good luck everyone!

_NYU Stern '10 / NYU Tisch '12_


----------



## Starfish (Jan 27, 2019)

I’m saw this on another thread on this site - adding here to help everyone prepare for your interview - hopefully they will start contacting next week.

Film School Interview Questions

(More than enough to ponder and could be new ones added.)


Where are you from? 
What’s your family like and cultural background?
Tell us a little about your background and undergrad major and experience?
Where are you working now?
Why do you think an MFA at USC will help you?
What's a movie you've seen recently that you liked?
What do you think makes a good producer?
Why are you particularly interested in the Peter Stark 2 year program?
What skill set are you hoping to learn?
Do you have funding programs available in your country?
*****What questions do you have for for us? Important one they will ask this!!
Why USC?  Why Peter Stark?
Why Producing program?
What will you do if you don’t get in?  Say re-apply!! But also have a good Plan B to talk about. 
Why do you want to make films/TV shows?
What types of films & filmmakers do you like?
What kind of films do you want to make?
What area do you want to dive right into?
Which filmmakers career inspire you?
What areas of your skills do you want to improve on most?
What are your top 3 favorite  films?
Name a movie that has had an impact on your life and why?
If you had the resources to work on one film/TV project right now what would it be and why?
Are you aware how much Peter Stark Program costs? $90k-100k for 2 years plus living expenses. How will you be able to pay for it?  Loans? Savings? Parents?
Have you applied  to other film programs/schools?
Why do you want to pursue this field?
In the practical situation not everyone will be directing or producing when they get out of film school, what other roles in filmmaking do you feel your skills speak to?
Where do you see yourself in 5 years?
What kind of movies inspire you to make films?
What do you want to get out of film school that you can't get outside working in the film business?
Are you prepared for a 2 year program, or is that too long?
What projects are you working on right now?
What are your weaknesses?  ***Be careful.  (Don’t say you are late/disorganized, poorly manage time, etc.).
Tell us more about your writing sample regarding what does it mean to you and what is it about?
Have you ever written anything collaboratively?
What are your steps in the revision process?
What do you do for enjoyment outside of writing or working?
Tell us about the film or portfolio you submitted?   Why did you make that film?  Submit those particular  items in your portfolio or application? What do they reflect about you?
Tell us about your undergrad experience and major?
Why are you choosing to do an MFA now?
Tell us a memorable moment in your life.
What are your concerns or questions about the Peter Stark program if you get in?
Will you consider cinematography?
Film or TV? Then they asked what is your favorite film or show.
Advice on the interview from another student:  expect the questions you assume (why film school, what films you hope to make, what movies you like, how will you pay, etc.)....My interviewers very thoroughly had read both my essays and had watched both my films (the "surprise" film and the other submission)-- they will most likely ask you questions about things you wrote in your statements. Overall, they're just trying to get to know you and what you're about. They try very hard, they say, to build an ensemble group that meshs well together as a class and contains a variety of voices. My advice is to be yourself and hope that who you are comes across in the questions you answer.
The interview included my top five films, my strength and weakness, what did I do until now, pitch a story, where will you be the next ten years...
What have you been doing since undergrad?
They asked me what were my top 5 films and is there a common thread that pops out to you about thosr top 5?
If you could pick one of those top 5 films, would any of them be similar to the types of films you want to make?
Pitch a short film idea to us.
Tell us a story from your childhood that resonates with you
What are you looking to get out of the program?
The one question I remembered being asked was how much writing I'd done, mostly to see if I'm serious about it.
What's your leadership style?
They asked me If I had questions about the program?
Did you write or make films at a young age / do you have a specific memory of writing/filming etc as a child?
What would you contribute to the classroom setting?
What is your greatest weakness?
What have you been working on in the past 6 months?
What is a story/book that you'd like to adapt to the screen?
Have you ever directed actors?
A question about my visual sample and personal statement.
Any questions you have for us?
What sentimental object do you carry in your wallet that is not cash or credit cards? If you don't have a sentimental object in your wallet, what would you have?
If you were a character in a film, how would the first scene introduce you that would encapsulate you as a person?
The interviewer only asked me two questions, both questions could be related to my personal statement (why producing & why USC..).
They were interested in knowing questions about why I want to make films, what area do i want to dive into, what are my favourite films etc. Interview goes by like a friendly chat. At the end they asked me if i had any questions for them and gave me info about the faculty and the courses.
Be ready to summarize your personal statement, and answer various questions about it.
Tell a story that you have heard over and over growing up (about your yourself, parents, family, etc).
Talk about your favorite directors and why.
You may have more experience than others in you class, how do you feel about that?
You may be asked to highlight something about your city and why?
Be prepared to talk about your visual sample.
Describe something interesting that has happened to you recently (Have one or two incidents in mind.)
What are the challenges you may face once you are at USC?
What do I see myself in 5-10 years? (directing, producing? Cinematography, entrepreneur....etc)
#Be Overly Prepared, but be yourself!


----------



## mason14 (Jan 27, 2019)

Starfish said:


> I’m saw this on another thread on this site - adding here to help everyone prepare for your interview - hopefully they will start contacting next week.
> 
> Film School Interview Questions
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Julie Lew (Jan 28, 2019)

I just got an email with an interview request!!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 28, 2019)

Julie Lew said:


> I just got an email with an interview request!!


Woohoo!


----------



## Starfish (Jan 28, 2019)

I'm glad you posted.  I called this morning and talked to Katie - she said they had started e-mailing people last week to schedule interviews, and that there were more to come and it was "rolling"  - so everyone should be hopeful this week and next.


----------



## Db103 (Jan 29, 2019)

I had my interview today was super fun! Said today was the first day of interviewing. They just want to talk.They don't have a set of questions. They picked my brain and had me reeling and laughing!


----------



## Starfish (Jan 29, 2019)

Thanks for update- esp with timing.  Great to hear!  Good luck!


----------



## Julie Lew (Jan 29, 2019)

Thanks for sharing your experience @Db103!


----------



## CanadaCanada (Jan 29, 2019)

Db103 said:


> I had my interview today was super fun! Said today was the first day of interviewing. They just want to talk.They don't have a set of questions. They picked my brain and had me reeling and laughing!



Congrats on the interview! Sounds like it went well. Out of curiosity, when were you notified that you'd be having an interview?


----------



## LonePineMall (Jan 30, 2019)

Just talked to Katie, looks like they're scheduling interviews for another week or so and need to fill up interview slots up until February 20th and still have some available. So there's still hope for those of us waiting but by the end of next week if you haven't heard it sounds like it's not our year


----------



## filmschool0 (Jan 30, 2019)

LonePineMall said:


> Just talked to Katie, looks like they're scheduling interviews for another week or so and need to fill up interview slots up until February 20th and still have some available. So there's still hope for those of us waiting but by the end of next week if you haven't heard it sounds like it's not our year


Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## divmoh247 (Jan 30, 2019)

Is there anyone here who also applied to the screenwriting program? I wonder when they'd get back to us there.

I was approached like two weeks ago by USC saying a transcript was missing, which i resent and i checked with them and they said they still haven't got it yet. Does any previous applicant know if this will affect where SCA will review the file or not? I hope that transcript comes any day now.


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Jan 31, 2019)

I talked to the school yesterday night and was told my application is still being reviewed so i think they are behind.


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Jan 31, 2019)

divmoh247 said:


> Is there anyone here who also applied to the screenwriting program? I wonder when they'd get back to us there.
> 
> I was approached like two weeks ago by USC saying a transcript was missing, which i resent and i checked with them and they said they still haven't got it yet. Does any previous applicant know if this will affect where SCA will review the file or not? I hope that transcript comes any day now.


I’m having the same issue. From the convo i had yesterday our files are being reviewed with the cinematic arts department but we still must get the transcripts in a timely manner


----------



## shivan (Jan 31, 2019)

Mdub_2013 said:


> I talked to the school yesterday night and was told my application is still being reviewed so i think they are behind.


@Mdub_2013 did they mention which application,your Peter stark or screenwriting?


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Jan 31, 2019)

she only got specific about Stark. She said my application is being reviewed but said they get about 250 applicants, pull 50 for interviews then select the class of 24ppl. For screenwriting, it appears there are no interviews. I have a friend who is currently there now and he didn't interview for screenwriting


----------



## Chris W (Jan 31, 2019)

Mdub_2013 said:


> about 250 applicants, pull 50 for interviews then select the class of 24ppl.


That's great info! We need to get all those people on this site and in the tracker!


----------



## LonePineMall (Jan 31, 2019)

Any other interview requests come out today? Hopefully someone out there is hearing something


----------



## LonePineMall (Feb 2, 2019)

Damn, as quiet as my emails


----------



## shivan (Feb 2, 2019)

Not expecting any email on weekends. By next week need to start looking for other options ?. Damn 250 applications it's about time they need to increase their class strength ?.


----------



## LonePineMall (Feb 2, 2019)

Agreed. I was curious about earlier in the week though when I sent the previous message. I think if I'm correct we've only heard about 2 interviews this far. Thought there'd be more on here compared to previous threads


----------



## divmoh247 (Feb 2, 2019)

also can't discount the people who aren't on this forum who might have heard back.


----------



## sakemetekika (Feb 2, 2019)

I'll be joining in on the mix! Was offered an interview on Friday, so it's likely that they're still combing through applications. Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## LonePineMall (Feb 2, 2019)

sakemetekika said:


> I'll be joining in on the mix! Was offered an interview on Friday, so it's likely that they're still combing through applications. Best of luck to everyone!


That's what I'm talking about! Good luck!


----------



## Starfish (Feb 2, 2019)

Here's an interesting read about a Peter Stark Alum -- while waiting....

(BTW - I did NOT apply to P Stark.  I do college counseling work and know a good friend who applied (no interview request yet that I know of) - so I'm just trying to be supportive and was curious of the P. Stark (and general Film Grad. School application process in general to various schools like USC.) 

*Film Production Professional Interview – Offbeat, unusual ...*

https://theinterviewportal.com/2019/01/19/film-production-professional-interview/
Jan 19, 2019 - Now, five years later, the graduate of the USC School of Cinematic Arts' _Peter Stark_Producing Program has hit the ground running with a ...


----------



## happiernow (Feb 4, 2019)

I called up the Stark office and spoke to Katie and it looks like they're still looking to send out interview requests this week into the beginning of next week, so there's hope for us still lol


----------



## filmschool0 (Feb 4, 2019)

angeliquex95 said:


> I called up the Stark office and spoke to Katie and it looks like they're still looking to send out interview requests this week into the beginning of next week, so there's hope for us still lol


Thank you for sharing this info. I really hope we all receive the interview requests yet to come


----------



## LonePineMall (Feb 4, 2019)

angeliquex95 said:


> I called up the Stark office and spoke to Katie and it looks like they're still looking to send out interview requests this week into the beginning of next week, so there's hope for us still lol


Thanks for the update! ???


----------



## filmschool0 (Feb 4, 2019)

I just got an email for a skypecall! It said they wanted to speak with me to ask a few questions and that the call would last no longer than 20 minutes. Are all official interviews arranged like this?


----------



## LonePineMall (Feb 4, 2019)

filmschool0 said:


> I just got an email for a skypecall! It said they wanted to speak with me to ask a few questions and that the call would last no longer than 20 minutes. Are all official interviews arranged like this?


Yup sounds like it! Congrats!


----------



## filmschool0 (Feb 4, 2019)

LonePineMall said:


> Yup sounds like it! Congrats!


Thanks! Best of luck for you as well!


----------



## divmoh247 (Feb 5, 2019)

Congratulations to everyone who got a skype request. Has anyone heard anything yesterday or the day before? I'm so worried because I sent a transcript out from english like a week and a half ago that they still haven't got.


----------



## LonePineMall (Feb 5, 2019)

divmoh247 said:


> Congratulations to everyone who got a skype request. Has anyone heard anything yesterday or the day before? I'm so worried because I sent a transcript out from english like a week and a half ago that they still haven't got.


Yeah one applicant heard yesterday. Did you try sending an electronic transcript? Those get there the fastest. Also id contact the Stark office to try and see if they can hold off of a decision until they receive it, since it sounds like there's been issues out of your control with the graduate school office. But it sounds like they're still sending out requests until early next week so there's still time


----------



## divmoh247 (Feb 5, 2019)

This school doesn't send out an electronic transcript (based in the UK) and I called them and now they're saying they dont know why it's not processed, but they haven't received it so i sent them a PDF that the university sent me. I'm sure that's not enough but it's all i have until the official document comes through. I sent it to them via the original email asking me for the doc and i'm calling SCA now to check up. I don't want to leave it to chance.


----------



## LonePineMall (Feb 5, 2019)

Good plan. I'd also contact the  general graduate school office, they required transcripts as well. just so you have that contact in case there are any other issues


----------



## divmoh247 (Feb 5, 2019)

So i called SCA and they basically said they cannot review the file if it's incomplete because it's on a university wide platform that doesn't allow them to do that. I had to call Grad Admissions again because they still hadn't received a copy. Now i didnt know this (and i'm kicking myself) but they could have taken an unofficial PDF which i had for two weeks so i sent that immediately however that takes 1-2 business days to process once they receive it so SCA will get it by thursday or friday. But i am so upset because I lost all this time and now they'll either only get it by Thursday or Friday... and idk if that's enough time for them to review.


----------



## LonePineMall (Feb 5, 2019)

I would hope they'd still review given you put the time and effort into the application and you're clearly making an effort. Best of luck


----------



## shivan (Feb 5, 2019)

divmoh247 said:


> So i called SCA and they basically said they cannot review the file if it's incomplete because it's on a university wide platform that doesn't allow them to do that. I had to call Grad Admissions again because they still hadn't received a copy. Now i didnt know this (and i'm kicking myself) but they could have taken an unofficial PDF which i had for two weeks so i sent that immediately however that takes 1-2 business days to process once they receive it so SCA will get it by thursday or friday. But i am so upset because I lost all this time and now they'll either only get it by Thursday or Friday... and idk if that's enough time for them to review.


SCA had asked for your missing transcript means they want to consider your application ,so don't worry be positive it will be good .all the best ?


----------



## divmoh247 (Feb 5, 2019)

shivan said:


> SCA had asked for your missing transcript means they want to consider your application ,so don't worry be positive it will be good .all the best ?


SCA didn't ask for it. Grad admissions did. SCA doesn't even have access to it because they don't review incomplete files. So I'm not even in consideration.


----------



## bimshine (Feb 6, 2019)

From a verified, trusted source, to ease concerns out there:

Peter Stark is a bit different than other SCA divisions as far as application review. It’s its own entity. As long as both the USC online application and the SlideRoom applications were submitted successfully with all components, the mailing or sending of direct official transcripts outside of that process really only affects when you get decision letters, not actual review. The Stark Office will review the applications if all materials were correctly submitted via *SlideRoom* AND you submitted whatever was needed on the base USC *online* application to let the application officially go through to them. If you got a confirmation screen on both and you submitted the right files, you're totally fine. They almost exclusively look at the SlideRoom material and only go to Grad Admissions to make sure everything is in if they are interested in you as a candidate.

Also, even if there is something missing on those online apps, the system either won’t let you submit or, if it did, it’s honestly too late in the game to correct it at this point. It needed to be corrected back in November or December. You have to be precise about the application instructions _when you submit_ — provide all those elements online as best as possible. If you weren't able to submit a transcript file back in November, since the SlideRoom app also requires that, it would have already been disqualified in the Fall semester unless you contacted them prior to let them know of issues (in which case, they would suggest getting in by November 15 but also unofficially flag that file as having been notified of an issue). 

But essentially, a late official transcript in the mail will not prevent the Stark office from reviewing your stuff.


----------



## divmoh247 (Feb 6, 2019)

Thank you for the info. This clears up a lot. Fortunately I was able to call grad admissions and they told me my missing transcript came in. To clarify, I did send all my materials on time, however I did a year overseas during my undergraduate degree that wanted a transcript for, so I had to contact the university in England to get it. Bear in mind it was already on my transcript, they just also wanted an official one from the English university. So far everything is fine!


----------



## divmoh247 (Feb 6, 2019)

Hey all,
Called Katie and she cleared up some things for me. 

firstly it doesn't matter if your transcripts are there or not. Starks system is totally different from grad admissions and they only consider the slideroom submission.
speaking of slideroom, they only work off what they get on print. Because the print out all our submissions in December.
they are still combing through applications, but according to Katie, she has to send out 10 more interview notifications between now to next week. So there are only about ten people left to be called.

Wishing you luck then!


----------



## shivan (Feb 6, 2019)

divmoh247 said:


> Hey all,
> Called Katie and she cleared up some things for me.
> 
> firstly it doesn't matter if your transcripts are there or not. Starks system is totally different from grad admissions and they only consider the slideroom submission.
> ...


Wish the last point was kept confidential ?.Now the suspense builds up till next week , like 10 life lines remaining ?.Anyways thanks for the info .
Good luck .


----------



## happiernow (Feb 6, 2019)

divmoh247 said:


> Hey all,
> Called Katie and she cleared up some things for me.
> 
> firstly it doesn't matter if your transcripts are there or not. Starks system is totally different from grad admissions and they only consider the slideroom submission.
> ...


Whew, only 10 spots left. My anxiety just went from 100 to 1000 lol.


----------



## divmoh247 (Feb 6, 2019)

Haha sorry all. I didn't mean to frighten you. The way she said it made it seem like they still haven't gotten around to a lot of the applications yet so I don't think we're going to be hearing en masse. She's only notifying the people, I doubt she knows who it is already.


----------



## LonePineMall (Feb 6, 2019)

Good luck to the top 20%ers!


----------



## Starfish (Feb 6, 2019)

divmoh247 said:


> Hey all,
> Called Katie and she cleared up some things for me.
> 
> firstly it doesn't matter if your transcripts are there or not. Starks system is totally different from grad admissions and they only consider the slideroom submission.
> ...


Great and helpful info, esp the 10 more interviews!  You should be a detective!! I wish you luck - you deserve a break on this one.


----------



## Evilexes (Feb 6, 2019)

Is there anyone here who has given the interview already and can shed some light on what they are asking?


----------



## P_Z (Feb 7, 2019)

Hey everyone! I just got the email from Katie to schedule a Skype Call!! So I would like to reiterate @Evilexes question... has anyone already had the interview just to know what to prepare for? Thanks!!


----------



## Kinz (Feb 7, 2019)

P_Z said:


> Hey everyone! I just got the email from Katie to schedule a Skype Call!! So I would like to reiterate @Evilexes question... has anyone already had the interview just to know what to prepare for? Thanks!!


congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Starfish (Feb 13, 2019)

My friend had an interview yesterday.  Said it was pretty short- 10-15 min. They asked him Why he wanted to do Stark program?  About his film experience in college?  Current work experience (in L.A.) and what he'll do if he doesn't get in? Only 2 people interviewed him - Katie and Larry (the 90? year old head of program).  Hope that helps- sounds like they are still interviewing people,.


----------



## filmschool0 (Feb 13, 2019)

Starfish said:


> My friend had an interview yesterday.  Said it was pretty short- 10-15 min. They asked him Why he wanted to do Stark program?  About his film experience in college?  Current work experience (in L.A.) and what he'll do if he doesn't get in? Only 2 people interviewed him - Katie and Larry (the 90? year old head of program).  Hope that helps- sounds like they are still interviewing people,.


Thank you for this information !


----------



## HaylieC (Feb 13, 2019)

Hi, all
I'm not having my hopes high since I haven't gotten an interview e-mail so far
But just in case I might missed my e-mail, can anyone who received an e-mail suggest what the title or the sender mailing address looks like?


----------



## filmschool0 (Feb 13, 2019)

HaylieC said:


> Hi, all
> I'm not having my hopes high since I haven't gotten an interview e-mail so far
> But just in case I might missed my e-mail, can anyone who received an e-mail suggest what the title or the sender mailing address looks like?


Hi, the title of the email was *Skype Call from Stark Admissions Committe*


----------



## Chris W (Feb 13, 2019)

Starfish said:


> My friend had an interview yesterday.


Tell your friend to join the site!


----------



## HaylieC (Feb 14, 2019)

filmschool0 said:


> Hi, the title of the email was *Skype Call from Stark Admissions Committe*



Thanks! Fingers crossed that there will be good result for all of us


----------



## Evilexes (Feb 14, 2019)

Starfish said:


> My friend had an interview yesterday.  Said it was pretty short- 10-15 min. They asked him Why he wanted to do Stark program?  About his film experience in college?  Current work experience (in L.A.) and what he'll do if he doesn't get in? Only 2 people interviewed him - Katie and Larry (the 90? year old head of program).  Hope that helps- sounds like they are still interviewing people,.


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## filmschool0 (Feb 18, 2019)

The applicants of the production program are getting acceptance letters and they seem way ahead of last year's schedule. The process of the Stark program, on contrary, has been delayed as compared to last year. I'm wondering if this means the letters will be coming in later than the last week of Feb (the notification date of 2017,2018)


----------



## Julie Lew (Feb 18, 2019)

During my interview last Thursday, they said they were planning on making decisions early March.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 18, 2019)

Julie Lew said:


> During my interview last Thursday, they said they were planning on making decisions early March.


How'd the interview go?


----------



## Julie Lew (Feb 18, 2019)

Chris W said:


> How'd the interview go?


It went well, I think. I talked with Larry Turman, Richard Shepherd, and Michael Lane. We talked a bit about my previous experience, what I want out of grad school, and what I'd do if I didn't get in. Fingers crossed for everyone who was interviewed!


----------



## shivan (Feb 18, 2019)

Julie Lew said:


> It went well, I think. I talked with Larry Turman, Richard Shepherd, and Michael Lane. We talked a bit about my previous experience, what I want out of grad school, and what I'd do if I didn't get in. Fingers crossed for everyone who was interviewed!


Glad it went well. Though am curious when they asked if you don't get in what are your plans ,what was your response ? Do they want to see desperation that I will apply again next year or jus be natural ? What do you make of their reaction ?


----------



## filmschool0 (Feb 18, 2019)

shivan said:


> Glad it went well. Though am curious when they asked if you don't get in what are your plans ,what was your response ? Do they want to see desperation that I will apply again next year or jus be natural ? What do you make of their reaction ?


This was also a part of our admissions essay and I think it's best to stick to whatever your initial response was. I don't want to be perceived as someone inconsistent. 

But like you mentioned, I had no clue of what kind of answer they expect from me when writing my essay...


----------



## Julie Lew (Feb 18, 2019)

I think we talked a lot about it during my interview because a lot has changed for me since I submitted my application in November, so I think they were gauging how seriously grad school fit into my plans.


----------



## itsjustagame9999 (Feb 21, 2019)

I just had my interview. The questions they asked me was mostly about my resume and then "Why Stark?" and "Which territory do you see yourself working at? " "What kind of contents do you want to focus on?" They said they will announce the admission results early-mid March. Good luck everyone! Hope to see all of you this fall!


----------



## Yuk (Feb 26, 2019)

At the end of the interview they mentioned that results will be out early March ? I'm wondering if results will be out this weekend. Most of the other disciplines seem to be getting their letters on weekends.


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Feb 26, 2019)

Yuk said:


> At the end of the interview they mentioned that results will be out early March ? I'm wondering if results will be out this weekend. Most of the other disciplines seem to be getting their letters on weekends.


Yes! Im wondering if it’s this weekend or next but I’m so damn nervous tbh. This is my top choice that I’ll be crushed if I don’t get in ? lol


----------



## Yuk (Feb 26, 2019)

Mdub_2013 said:


> Yes! Im wondering if it’s this weekend or next but I’m so damn nervous tbh. This is my top choice that I’ll be crushed if I don’t get in ? lol


Same here ?! I'll proabably be refreshing my yousc portal like crazy. Fingers crossed we both make it!


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Feb 26, 2019)

Yuk said:


> Same here ?! I'll proabably be refreshing my yousc portal like crazy. Fingers crossed we both make it!


Same, hopefully, we do! I also hate that its a long wait between now and the interviews because I swear every day I'm second guessing every little thing I said. LOL


----------



## CanadaCanada (Feb 26, 2019)

I wouldn't expect to hear anything over the weekend. Last year decisions came out on a Wednesday, with those accepted getting a call and those waitlisted getting an email (I think rejection emails went out the next day). They have historically called to deliver the good news, so expect word to come on a weekday during LA office hours. 

Given that they seem a bit behind where they have been in past years, my guess is that we'll be notified at some point next week.


----------



## sakemetekika (Feb 26, 2019)

Did anyone get called for a second interview? I've read that they've done that in the past.


----------



## Yuk (Mar 4, 2019)

The waiting game starts..I'll be holding on to my phone the whole time now.


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Mar 4, 2019)

Yuk said:


> The waiting game starts..I'll be holding on to my phone the whole time now.


I'm nervous just thinking about it LOL any missed call


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Mar 4, 2019)

I double checked previous years and it seems like the day would be Wednesday for calls. It was on Wed. in 2017 and 2018


----------



## Yuk (Mar 5, 2019)

Mdub_2013 said:


> I double checked previous years and it seems like the day would be Wednesday for calls. It was on Wed. in 2017 and 2018


I wonder how they call international students. As for my timezone they would either have to call out of LA office hours or at a very inappropriate time for me, not that I mind.


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Mar 5, 2019)

Yuk said:


> I wonder how they call international students. As for my timezone they would either have to call out of LA office hours or at a very inappropriate time for me, not that I mind.


Lol i would hope they just email, but that’s a great question.


----------



## itsjustagame9999 (Mar 5, 2019)

Every time you guys post something here, I get an email with "USC Peter Stark Program 2019 blah blah blah" and my heart stops & skips a beat or two ?


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Mar 5, 2019)

catharsis9999 said:


> Every time you guys post something here, I get an email with "USC Peter Stark Program 2019 blah blah blah" and my heart stops & skips a beat or two ?


Sorry ??‍♀️??


----------



## Julie Lew (Mar 5, 2019)

I just got a call from Michael Lane. I am in!!!


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Mar 5, 2019)

Julie Lew said:


> I just got a call from Michael Lane. I am in!!!


Congrats!! That’s awesome


----------



## Starfish (Mar 5, 2019)

Congratulations Julie- and it's a TUESDAY!  Wonder if they do all the calls in one day...


----------



## Julie Lew (Mar 5, 2019)

Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Mar 5, 2019)

I GOT IN!! HOLY SHIT i just got the call


----------



## Julie Lew (Mar 5, 2019)

Congratulations @Mdub_2013!!!


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Mar 5, 2019)

Julie Lew said:


> Congratulations @Mdub_2013!!!


Thank you!


----------



## itsjustagame9999 (Mar 5, 2019)

Congrats you two! Did anyone from outside of the US get a call? (Or email)


----------



## CanadaCanada (Mar 5, 2019)

catharsis9999 said:


> Congrats you two! Did anyone from outside of the US get a call? (Or email)



All quiet up in Canada. Congrats to those who've heard!


----------



## Yuk (Mar 5, 2019)

Congrats to everyone who got in! I hope they're still making calls and more of us hear from them.


----------



## sakemetekika (Mar 6, 2019)

Where there any more calls today?


----------



## Adaigbo's Finest (Mar 6, 2019)

I got in!


----------



## Julie Lew (Mar 6, 2019)

Adaigbo's Finest said:


> I got in!


Congratulations!!


----------



## CanadaCanada (Mar 6, 2019)

Adaigbo's Finest said:


> I got in!



Congrats! Before you run out and celebrate - when did you find out? Today?


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Mar 6, 2019)

Adaigbo's Finest said:


> I got in!


congrats!!


----------



## sakemetekika (Mar 6, 2019)

I called them today and they'd stated that they're still sending out calls. We will get an email if we are either waitlisted or rejected.


----------



## HaylieC (Mar 6, 2019)

sakemetekika said:


> I called them today and they'd stated that they're still sending out calls. We will get an email if we are either waitlisted or rejected.



Thanks for the info!
Just curious how come it takes them take longer to make the calls this year than before since people all seems to get the calls at the same day rather than separated to two days.

It’s really tough with all the waiting, and even worse when you live abroad and it’s super early now!


----------



## sakemetekika (Mar 6, 2019)

HaylieC said:


> Thanks for the info!
> Just curious how come it takes them take longer to make the calls this year than before since people all seems to get the calls at the same day rather than separated to two days.
> 
> It’s really tough with all the waiting, and even worse when you live abroad and it’s super early now!



I guess no news is good news at this point—it means there's still a chance for a yes!


----------



## itsjustagame9999 (Mar 6, 2019)

Shoot.. I'm traveling through different countries right now and my number on my resume won't be available. I wonder if they'd just email me if they can't reach me via phone....


----------



## Chris W (Mar 6, 2019)

Julie Lew said:


> I just got a call from Michael Lane. I am in!!!





Mdub_2013 said:


> I GOT IN!! HOLY SHIT i just got the call





Adaigbo's Finest said:


> I got in!


Awesome!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Mar 7, 2019)

Chris W said:


> Awesome!!!! Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## Adaigbo's Finest (Mar 7, 2019)

Chris W said:


> Awesome!!!! Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## Adaigbo's Finest (Mar 7, 2019)

Mdub_2013 said:


> congrats!!


Thank you!


----------



## Adaigbo's Finest (Mar 7, 2019)

CanadaCanada said:


> Congrats! Before you run out and celebrate - when did you find out? Today?


Thank you. Got the call 8 p.m. local time yesterday which should be noonish LA time I think.


----------



## Adaigbo's Finest (Mar 7, 2019)

Julie Lew said:


> Congratulations!!


Thank you!


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Mar 7, 2019)

Has anyone received the official USC letter from admissions yet?


----------



## cityfilms7 (Mar 7, 2019)

Congrats to all who've been accepted! 

Anyone else got a call today? I contacted them and they said that email notifications will be sent out by the end of the week. So I'm guessing that means I'm out of the running (but hope I'm wrong)... good luck to everyone!


----------



## CanadaCanada (Mar 7, 2019)

Waitlisted... for a second year in a row.


----------



## Yuk (Mar 7, 2019)

Just got my rejection letter. They even spelled my name wrong in the email


----------



## happiernow (Mar 7, 2019)

Yuk said:


> Just got my rejection letter. They even spelled my name wrong in the email


Sorry about that :/ I think a student worker wrote the letters or something. Mine said 'Application design' in the subject line but I think they meant 'application decision'. That means nothing but it just seems careless lol


----------



## itsjustagame9999 (Mar 7, 2019)

Did everyone get an email or a phone call? I got nothing so far.. Nothing at all lol


----------



## itsjustagame9999 (Mar 7, 2019)

Nvm. I applied to both Stark and USC's Interactive Media & Games MFA program and just found out that I got into Interactive Media & Games MFA!! I'll be taking my offer for USC IMGD since I already did business school and film school at NYU Stern & Tisch. Good luck to others who are still waiting and to those who will be attending the Stark program that are interested in creating location-based VR entertainment, let's keep in touch because that's what I will be doing at USC for the next 3 years!


----------



## CanadaCanada (Mar 7, 2019)

catharsis9999 said:


> Nvm. I applied to both Stark and USC's Interactive Media & Games MFA program and just found out that I got into Interactive Media & Games MFA!! I'll be taking my offer for USC IMGD since I already did business school and film school at NYU Stern & Tisch. Good luck to others who are still waiting and to those who will be attending the Stark program that are interested in creating location-based VR entertainment, let's keep in touch because that's what I will be doing at USC for the next 3 years!



Awesome, congrats!


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Mar 7, 2019)

catharsis9999 said:


> Nvm. I applied to both Stark and USC's Interactive Media & Games MFA program and just found out that I got into Interactive Media & Games MFA!! I'll be taking my offer for USC IMGD since I already did business school and film school at NYU Stern & Tisch. Good luck to others who are still waiting and to those who will be attending the Stark program that are interested in creating location-based VR entertainment, let's keep in touch because that's what I will be doing at USC for the next 3 years!


Congrats!


----------



## itsjustagame9999 (Mar 7, 2019)

@Mdub_2013 Thank you and congrats again! See you on campus this fall!  @CanadaCanada Thank you! Hope you get off the wait list this time and end up at USC this fall as well!


----------



## maddie (Mar 7, 2019)

Congrats to everyone who got in!

I got a waitlist email today. Does anyone know what the chances of getting a spot are? Or how many people are waitlisted?


----------



## HaylieC (Mar 7, 2019)

angeliquex95 said:


> Sorry about that :/ I think a student worker wrote the letters or something. Mine said 'Application design' in the subject line but I think they meant 'application decision'. That means nothing but it just seems careless lol



Got my rejection letter, too
It has the same title lol


----------



## happiernow (Mar 7, 2019)

HaylieC said:


> Got my rejection letter, too
> It has the same title lol


Guess I was wrong lol


----------



## Starfish (Mar 7, 2019)

Regardless of your individual outcomes the past couple days you should ALL be really proud that you showed up to apply to USC’s toughest Film grad program and tried your hardest.  So many people wouldn’t put themselves out there like that and take such a big risk.  You each made a Big effort and that’s what ultimately counts in life.  Like Lady GAGA said during her Oscar acceptance speech - “It’s not about “winning” it’s about how many times you stand back up after you get knocked down...”.  She also talked about how hard it is to follow your passion.

Your creative careers are all going to work out just fine in the long run regardless of this particular outcome.   Remember, you have to knock on a bunch of doors in Hollywood your entire career to get someone to answer — so just think of this as one door you knocked on.   And... Don’t Stop Believing in Yourself!!


----------



## LonePineMall (Mar 14, 2019)

Maybe Laurie loughlin is adopting, good luck for those who apply next year


----------



## CanadaCanada (Mar 28, 2019)

For anyone who was accepted, do you mind sharing when deposits are due? I'm guessing its around April 5th, but would be curious to know as a wait-lister.


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Mar 28, 2019)

CanadaCanada said:


> For anyone who was accepted, do you mind sharing when deposits are due? I'm guessing its around April 5th, but would be curious to know as a wait-lister.


They are due apr 5 for $1000. I think the other programs have until the 15th


----------



## Chris W (Jul 16, 2019)

AMA for Stark's next year's applicants posted here:






						Accepted to USC - Peter Stark AMA (Ask Me Anything)
					

I'll be attending the Peter Stark Producing Program at USC this fall. Happy to answer any questions about the application process, so AMA!  Best, -Julie



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W (Oct 8, 2019)

To those that applied last year.... Be sure to update your application in the Film School Application database with as much info as you can.

See this example application to see how you can fully utilize the system:






						SAMPLE MFA Application 2019
					

This is a sample Application to showcase the various features of the Tracker



					www.filmschool.org
				




The more data the better to help future applicants. Thank you! ?


----------

